# Elk Galore!



## Gettinbirdy (Jun 15, 2006)

Last night I was doing some bow hunting for deer in the Walhalla area and on my way back to the pickup I spotted several elk in the distance. I stopped and decided to watch them. Upon further inspection, I noticed many more elk coming out of the forest. In about 15 minutes I counted between 50-75 elk in the herd. There were several juvenile bulls sparring and cows calling as well. Overall I would say there were at least 5 or so shooter bulls. I when I say shooter, I mean shooter for Colorado or Arizona! I'm not an expert in field judging elk, however, I believe 2 of them would have made boone & crocket.

I've only seen 1 elk in the wild in North Dakota and that was last year. I never knew that the elk herds in NE ND were that large. I didn't get my deer but this made up for it!


----------

